
Show HN: Gitleaks v1.0.0 - Audit git repos for secrets - pr0tocol_7
Gitleaks v1.0.0 introduces major performance gains, cleaner ui, and some new features.<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;zricethezav&#x2F;gitleaks&#x2F;releases&#x2F;tag&#x2F;v1.0.0" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;zricethezav&#x2F;gitleaks&#x2F;releases&#x2F;tag&#x2F;v1.0.0</a>
======
dosy
I think you should edit the title to be Gitleaks v1.0.0 - Audit git repos for
secrets

So people know :)

~~~
pr0tocol_7
good call, thanks!

